# Enduro Trails Lago Maggiore - Italien (Cannero)



## Wristbreaker (4. April 2015)

Hey,
ich bin Ende Oktober eine Woche am Lago Maggiore, genauer auf der italienischen Seite in Cannero.
Ich werde mein Enduro mitnehmen und würde von dort gerne einige Touren unternehmen, am liebsten stark  traillastig und bergab gerne sehr anspruchsvoll, an flowigen Passagen störe ich mich aber auch nicht.

Ich habe bereits per Google und hier im Forum gesucht, finde jedoch größtenteils Informationen zur Schweizer Seite oder extrem alte und CC-lastige Threads. Auch die Supertrail-Map oder die Singletrailmap decken dieses Gebiet nicht ab.

Hat jemand Tips oder ganze Routen für mich? Eine Anlaufstelle in der Nähe, z.B. ein Szene-Radladen oder ähnliches würde mir auch schon weiter helfen, ich bin mir sicher dort könnte man mir viel zeigen.

Ich war leider noch nie dort und kenne die Gegebenheiten nicht. Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn ich vor Ort aufs Rad steigen und losrollen könnte. Die Schweizer Seite ist vermutlich so schwer zu erreichen, oder?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2015)

http://www.extrememtb.ch/de/index.php

gibt die Seite doch noch, war vor bald 10 Jahren mal da und hatte 2-3 von Alfio´s Touren gefahren. Die Seitentäler haben sausteile Hänge!
Monte Carza, Monte Cargiago...

Kauf dir eine gute Militärkarte, da gibt es noch viel zu entdecken!

@ thory hat auf seiner Seite auch einen Bericht gehabt, wo er das Tal da hinter dem Berg (am Mt. Zeda oben links lang) erforscht hat. Finde ich grad nicht.
Auch @ marco (Marco Toniolo) kennt sich dort wohl bestens aus, schau auf seiner Seite oder im von ihm betriebenen mtb-forum.it nach itinerari .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. April 2015)

Vom Rother-Verlag soll es einen ganz brauchbaren MTB-Reiseführer für den Comer See geben.
Wie weit westlich die Touren daraus reichen, können Dir die Autoren bestimmt sagen.


----------



## Carsten (5. April 2015)

Touren am Monte Tamaro findest Du auch in meinem Buch. 
Die Gegend um Cannobio ist auch super.  Da bist mit Cannnero schon mal nicht falsch. 
Die Schweizer Zeitschrift RIDE hat auch ab und zu was drin. Die Touren findet man mit etwas Geschick alle im Internet.
Tipp: Luckas Stöckli kennt sich da unten auch sehr gut aus... Er bietet dort auch geführte Touren an.


----------



## Caprista (7. April 2015)

Von Trarego aus (oder noch weiter oben bei San Eurosia) kannst Du über Il Colle nach Cannero über ausgeschilderte Wanderwege. Vor Ort gibt es die Karte No.58 von Cartine Zanetti, da sind etliche Wanderwege eingezeichnet. Vor zwei Jahren gab es zwischen S.Agata (direkt oberhalb von Cannobio) und Ronco eine angelegte Freeridestrecke, die ich durch Zufall gefunden habe. Ob die noch existiert, muss Du selbst mal schauen. Es gibt auch ein kleines Büchlein von Gianni Vitelli und Claudio Massarenti über Mountainbiken in Cannobio und Cannero, die Touren sind allerdings recht Uphill-lastig. Eine schöne, nicht allzuschwere Tour ist auch die von Spoccia nach Cannobio auf dem "Borromea", einer Jahrhunderte alte Handelsstraße die durch das Cannobinotal führt. Ansonsten, try and error ) Viel Spaß und poste mal, wenn Du noch was Schönes entdeckt hast!


----------



## Wristbreaker (7. April 2015)

Hey,
super, danke für die vielen Antworten, das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter!
Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass ich auf die Schweizer Seite muss, das wäre etwas umständlich gewesen, aber das klingt ziemlich gut alles.
Ich werde euren Tipps im Netz mal nachgehen und mir sonst einfach eine gute Karte zulegen und versuchen ein paar der beschriebenen Sachen zu finden.
Ich komme aus dem DH Bereich und bin deshalb ordentlichen DH Trails nicht abgeneigt, bin aber früher auch CC gefahren, also sträube mich auch nicht vor richtigen Anstiegen.

Wenn jemand weitere Informationen hat, nur raus damit


----------



## Joehigashi80 (28. August 2015)

Caprista schrieb:


> Von Trarego aus (oder noch weiter oben bei San Eurosia) kannst Du über Il Colle nach Cannero über ausgeschilderte Wanderwege. Vor Ort gibt es die Karte No.58 von Cartine Zanetti, da sind etliche Wanderwege eingezeichnet. Vor zwei Jahren gab es zwischen S.Agata (direkt oberhalb von Cannobio) und Ronco eine angelegte Freeridestrecke, die ich durch Zufall gefunden habe. Ob die noch existiert, muss Du selbst mal schauen. Es gibt auch ein kleines Büchlein von Gianni Vitelli und Claudio Massarenti über Mountainbiken in Cannobio und Cannero, die Touren sind allerdings recht Uphill-lastig. Eine schöne, nicht allzuschwere Tour ist auch die von Spoccia nach Cannobio auf dem "Borromea", einer Jahrhunderte alte Handelsstraße die durch das Cannobinotal führt. Ansonsten, try and error ) Viel Spaß und poste mal, wenn Du noch was Schönes entdeckt hast!


Gibt es zu Dir Strecke von Spoccia nach Cannobio eine GPS Datei? Bin evtl. in 2 Wochen dort, Freunde haben ein Haus direkt oben in Spoccia.


----------



## Caprista (2. September 2015)

Salve! Habe da keine GPS-Daten, die sind aber auch nicht nötig, da der "Borromea" mit der entspr. Wanderwegnummer gut ausgeschildert ist. Es gibt sogar einen extra Flyer - schau mal im Touristenbüro auf der Promenade in Cannobio (Fährbootanleger), ich meine, da gab's die. Man fährt da eigentlich eine Höhenlinie lang, mit moderaten ups and downs. Gegen Ende werden dann noch ein paar Höhenmeter vernichtet, weiter oben gibt's auch mal einige Stufen/Treppen oder Spitzkehren. Es gibt so etwa auf halbem Wege eine Gabelung, an der Du links recht steil nach oben musst. Geradeaus kommst Du nach kurzer Zeit zu einem renovierten Rustico, da geht's dann nicht mehr weiter. Schöne Zeit und ride on, ride on!


----------



## arise (4. September 2015)

Einfach die passenden sulertrailmals und die swiss singletrailmaps besorgen....hat da haufenweise trails die lohnenswert sind.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. September 2015)

Danke euch auf jeden Fall, allerdings hab ich etwas umdisponiert, es geht nach Latsch und Nauders anstatt Lago Maggiore.


----------



## Wristbreaker (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin jetzt am Lago, habe mir aber leider vor 4 Wochen zum 3. mal mein linkes Handgelenk gebrochen und bin deshalb nur zu Fuß unterwegs.

Komplett durch Zufall habe ich mich mit meinem Bruder verlaufen auf einer Route die er geplant hatte, und wir sind auf einen mega guten, ausgeschilderten Enduro Trail gestoßen. Das war eine schöne Überraschung. Es handelt sich hierbei wohl um diesen Trail:
http://www.extrememtb.ch/de/itinerari/carza.php
Es lag teilweise sehr viel Laub, aber absolut fahrbar und überall waren große gelbe Schilder einer MTB-Schule. Wir sind fast den kompletten Trail hochgelaufen und er ist super abwechslungsreich, zwischendrin ein flaches Tretstück mit spaßigen Elementen, oben und unten steil und steinig aber immer wieder sehr flowige Parts.
Es ist super angenehm zu erreichen, die Asphaltstraße ist gut steil, aber beständig und auch die Schotterpiste später ist fahrbar. Sollte man definitiv auschecken wenn man dort ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich hole den fünf Jahre alten Thread mal wieder hoch.

Ich werde in den nächsten Jahren sehr oft in der Gegend um Cannero und Trarego sein, und leider hat sich in besagten fünf Jahren nicht viel in Sachen dokumentierte Routen getan. Ich finde auf den einschlägigen Seiten leider nur ziemlich viele Asphaltstrecken, die genannten Tipps hier im Thread werde ich mal abarbeiten. Spontan habe ich mir immer gedacht Richtung Mt. Zeda zu fahren und dann mal diverse abzweigungen zu testen. Ist hier jemand über die aktuelle Lage im Bilde?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. Oktober 2020)

Bin jetzt drei Tage um den Monte Carza rumgegurkt, auf den Weg nach oben gibt es diverse Einstiege zu knackigen Strecken. Der Monte Carza selbst wird auch von zwei MTB Strecken geschnitten - also, es gibt schon was zu tun, habe mir die dichte wesentlich geringer vorgestellt. Mein Favorit: Strecke 13 mit Einstieg zwischen Cheglio und Monte Carza bis runter nach Viggiona. 

Die Wanderwege werde ich nicht mehr angehen. Habe mich an zwei versucht (Viggiona - Picassone und Alpe Lumine - Trarego), die waren mit Steintreppen und losen Geröll bei einem Gefälle von 15 - 25% für mich zu hart.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. Oktober 2020)

Heute ist richtiges Schietwetter, also Pause, war gestern mal ein wenig unterwegs. 

Auf halber Strecke von Viggiona zum Monte Carza gibt es eine kleine Schotterstrasse Richtung Piazza del Pozzo, die bin ich mal runter. Eine Haarnadelkurve vorher bergauf ist übrigens der Einstieg zur MTB13. Die Abzweigung ist mit diversen Wanderrouten Schildern gekennzeichnet, hier den Weg zurück Richtung Viggiona folgen. Ist ein Wanderweg der über weite Strecken fahrbar ist, hauptsächlich Geröll und Steinplatten. Dank Herbst eben komplett mit Laub bedeckt, also abundzu doch lieber mal schieben. Interessant war der Einstieg zu einem MTB Trial kurz vor dem Ende der Wanderroute in Viggiona. Bin den mal abgelaufen, ist eine anspruchsvolle Strecke mit Drops und ohne Chickenline. Leider auch komplett mit Laub bedeckt, war mir zu unsicher und bin die Wanderroute weiter. Mir kamen gegen Ende drei Enduro Mopeds entgegen, klärt wohl die Herkunft der enormen Spurrillen auf






Ein sehr spassigen Trail gibt es jedoch von Trarego (südlichster Parkplatz, am Fuss des Ortes) an das nördliche Ende von Cannero. Zwar auch ein Wanderweg und hauptsächlich Geröll und Steine, aber kein Laub, gut gepflegt und Extrem machbar. Gibt sogar ein Strava Segment dafür zu meiner Überraschung. 

Alle Trails jedoch nur mit Muskelkraft zu erreichen, keine Lifte, keine Shuttles anywhere. Fahre morgrn wieder, bin aber in drei Wochen wieder hier.


----------



## arise (20. Oktober 2020)

Würde Dir die Gegend rund um Stresa empfehlen. Da findet sich einiges was vernünftig zu fahren ist.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (21. Oktober 2020)

Hoi, Stresa ist uns zu südlich. Und ich denke es gibt um den Monte Carza herum, bis nach Domodossola noch einiges zu entdecken - der ist immerhin vor unserer Haustür. Gibt es um Stresa herum etwas was man gesehen haben muss?


----------



## arise (22. Oktober 2020)

Kommt drauf an was man Sehenswürdig ansieht . Gibt genügend Videomaterial zu den Trails am Matarone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (22. Oktober 2020)

Du meinst den Mottarone? Naja, danke für... den Tip mal bei YouTube zu schauen, dafür aind Foren und Erfahrungsberichte da


----------



## arise (23. Oktober 2020)

Monte Lema , Tamaro , Cimetta sind auch zu empfehlen...sollte man doch mit Schiffchen erreichen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (18. Mai 2021)

Bin momentan wieder mal am Lago, irgendein örtlicher Club hat am Monte Carza die Trails geshaped. Ein Traum.

kennt wer zufällig ein italienisches MTB Forum das hochfrequenteren ist? Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen zur Area. Zum Beispiel stehen viele Wegweisr auf Holzpfeilen im Wald (Siehe oben), die alle durchnummeriert sind - wie beim malen nach zahlen. Leider finde ich nirgends die komplette Route, in Tourismus Büro gibt es auch keine Karte. Ich weiß also nicht wo die Route anfängt oder endet. Steige immer bei MTB6 ein, bei MTB10 verliere ich kurz die Orientierung und bei MTB12 steige ich wieder bis MTB18 ein - ab da fahre ich wieder bergauf und drehe mich im Kreis. Meine aber gesehen zu haben das es kurz vor Viggiona eine MTB23 gab. Falls mir wer helfen kann - gerne. Ich weiß, der Lago ist eher nicht so gut besucht, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## Caprista (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Lars,
schön, daß der Thread noch lebt! Ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich in der KW-22 wieder am Lago. Es gibt noch eine schöne Tour von Il Colle runter über Oggiogno nach Cannero,  der R28. Sehr schön fahrbar. 
Auch einen Tagesausflug wert ist die Gondel in Locarno, da kannst Du für 36 Fränkli den ganzen Tag fahren, Trails oder angelegte Strecken. 
Hier das habe ich aktuell gefunden:








						Sommerenergie - Bike, Mountainbike und Downhill im Ossolatal - VisitOssola
					






					www.visitossola.it
				




Was die geshapten Tails am Monte Carza angeht, steigst Du da in oder oberhlb von Trarego ein?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (19. Mai 2021)

Hi Caprista,

danke dir für den Tipp Colle - Oggiogno - Cannero! Das ist eine Superroute zum Käffchen trinken unten, auf den Karten die ich nutze (Single TrailMap von Ride.ch, Komoot und Wanderkarten) ist der Weg eingezeichnet, jedoch nicht die Beschaffenheit - da sind solche Hinweise Goldwert. Bin - Vorallem mit der Karte von Ride.ch - schon in einige Fettnäppchen getreten die sich in loose, spitze Steine und 30% Steigungen geäußert haben .Von der Gondel habe ich noch gar nichts gehört, danke dir, auch für den Link.

ich steige oberhalb von Trarego ein, quasi vom letzten Stück Richtung Monte Carza von Cheglio kommend - Foto habe ich mal angehängt, falls es nun mit dem Handy funktioniert. Die ersten Kilometer sind super gepflegt bis sich die Trails an der Villa Baita ausspucken. Laut Freunden von uns die in Viggiona direkt am Trail wohnen sind nach dem Winter einige Leute mit Schippe und Laubbläser durch den Wald, und die Strecken werden Stück für Stück aufgefrischt. Zumindest sahen die letztes Jahr noch nicht so gepflegt aus.

Capristo, hast du mehr Infos zum R26? Online ist nichts zu finden und vom Colle gibts mehrere Optionen nach Oggiogno. Und bist du schonmal von Trarego nach Oggiogno und dann nach Cannero? Ist das machbar? Danke dir!


----------



## Caprista (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo Lars,

vielen Dank für das Bild vom Einstieg, das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall um Fronleichnam rum ansehen! 👍

Wenn Du Il Colle reinkommst, gibt es dort einen Parkplatz an dem auch Glascontainer o.ä. stehen. Von dort geht es links in den Wald, von wo es auch zu einem Tunnelsystem mit fantastischem Blick über den Lago geht (Cima die Morissolo, R10). Da kannst Du auch auf mehr oder weniger einer Höhenlinie hinrollern, sind vielleicht zwei km, das lohnt sich. Von da ab geht der R26 - das hat mich zwar schon mehrmals gereizt, habe das Unterfangen aber nach hundert Hm wieder aufgegeben, da man sich ewig in sehr steilem Gelände mit schwierigem Gelauf runter kämpfen muss, bis der Weg dann recht flach auch nach Oggiogno führt. Meine Empfehlung ist der R28 - Du fährst vom Tunnelsystem wieder genauso zurück wie Du gekommen bist und etwa 50m vor dem Wiedererreichen des Parkplatz' geht dann der R28 rechts ab. Sind immer mal flache Treppen dabei aber sonst sehr schön und fahrbar, manchmal bischen technisch aber locker und i.d.R. auch ungefährlich, falls mal was schief geht. Der R28 ist farblich markiert, der wird etwas oberhalb von Oggiogno zum R20. Die Strecke von Oggiogno nach Cannero hinunter führt über eine breite, gepflasterte Mulitiera runter nach Cannero. Da brauchst schon ein Fully und standfeste Bremsen, um Spaß zu haben ;-)  
Was auch sehr nett ist, ist der S03 von Cannobio nach Cannero oder andersherum, geht halt immer mal hoch und runter und sind viele Wanderer unterwegs. Aber vieeeel besser als die Strecke unten auf der Hauptstraße zu fahren.
Ride on!


----------



## smuts (23. Mai 2021)

Apropos Stresa: https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/abgestuerzt-an-einem-der-hoechsten-punkte-ueber-dem-boden-443666531398


arise schrieb:


> Würde Dir die Gegend rund um Stresa empfehlen. Da findet sich einiges was vernünftig zu fahren ist.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Mai 2021)

smuts schrieb:


> Apropos Stresa: https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/abgestuerzt-an-einem-der-hoechsten-punkte-ueber-dem-boden-443666531398


Traurige Sache :-(


----------



## LarsLangfinger (28. Juli 2021)

Aiaiai, habe ganz vergessen mich hier nochmal zu melden. Morgen Abend geht es wieder für 1 1/2 Wochen ins Homeoffice, da ist mir eingefallen das ich euch noch einen Report schuldig bin.

Hatte mir im Mai vorgenommen vom Monte Spalavera via Cima l'Alpe, Monte Pian Bello, Cima Ologno, Monte Carza und Trarego Viggiona gut 20 Kilometer nach Cannobio zu radln. Meine Frau hat mich zum Start an den Il Colle gebracht, von dort bin ich dann auf den Spalavera gestrampelt. Bei Interesse kann ich jemanden meine GPX zukommen lassen, leider hat unterwegs mein Wahoo gestreikt, somit gibt es leider keine Aufzeichnung.

Auf den Weg zum Spalavera:




Angenehmer, steiler Schotterweg. Die letzten Meter auf den Gipfel musste ich dann leider doch schieben.

Auf dem Gipfel mit ein paar Wanderern. Einer von denen meinte tatsächlich "No motore?" - dachte immer das wäre Geschwätz von irgendwelchen immergestrigen Biobaikern . Hat auch ganz ungläubig geguckt als ich gesagt habe ich fahr den Kamm runter:







Leider habe ich nicht mehr Bilder gemacht, war dann doch mit Fahren beschäftigt - Ausser ein kleines Andenken an einem Aussichtspunkt in der Nähe des Ologno (siehe unten)

Der Streckenabschnitt Spalavera - Cima l Alpe ist am Anfang ganz spassig, der Trail folgt teilweise alten Schützengräben aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg. Leider habe ich festgestellt das der Mai ziemlich ungünstig gewählt ist für so eine Tour durch den Wald, da auf den Trails überall, teilweise meterhohes Laub liegt. Somit wurde der zweite Teil des Spalavera Downhills eher unspektakulär und ein Linienraten. Der Downhill mündet an der Wegkreuzung Plazza Monte Spalavera / Il Colle Trarego, ab da gehts dann kurz Uphill Richtung Cima l Alpe - wieder durch Laub, Linie war nicht zu erkennen. Hatte dann zur Folge das ich mich auf dem Downhhill vom Alpe zur Il Colle Trarego (Hauptstrasse) übelst verfranzt habe. Geplant war ab hier die alte Rampazione (eine Ahnung ob Richtig geschrieben, es gab mal vor einigen Jahren ein Rennen über den Bergkamm, teilweise habe ich mich bei der Planung an der damaligen Streckenführung orientiert) zu fahren, aber die ist im Nirgendwo und unter Laub geendet. Habe mich so schlimm verfahren das ich an der Capella Santa Eurasia rauskam - querfeldein. Ziemlich dumm. Habe dann die Forcola, Plan Bello und Ologno ausgelassen, weil keine Lust auf Laubocaust und mit dem Fussgelenk umgeknickt, obwohl die Tour vom Ologno zum Carza ganz schön sein soll - das hole ich nochmal nach. Bin dann die Colle Trarego bis zum Carza gestrampelt (Erst ein gutes Stück Uphill, dann Downhill)





Vom Carza dann die bekannte MTB Strecke Richtung Viggiona (s.o), in leicht abgeänderter Form. Anfangs, wie bereits erwähnt, gut geshapter Endurotrail der auf der Hälfte in den bekannten Wanderwegen mit loosen Geröll mündet. Muss man mögen, ich selbst habe nichts dagegen. In Viggiona kommt man dann an einem Drop vorbei den ich noch nicht gefahren bin (Laub...), aber das ist quasi dort wo ich damals das Bild vom Holzschild gemacht habe (Glaube mein erstes Bild hier im Thread). Ab Viggiona dann den bekannten Wanderweg über Molineggi nach Cannobio. Steine, Steine, Steine, aber ganz schön zu fahren. Hab das eigentlich ganz gerne. Man kommt auf der Route auf gut 1200tm und 17km.

@Caprista: Hoffe du hast dein Trip gut überstanden! Meine Schwiegereltern sind schon vor Ort und haben festgestellt das die Holzschilder ersetzt oder ergänzt werden:




Und in Cannobio haben Sie am Parkplatz am Park diese Map gefunden, habe das noch nicht geprüft. Aber wäre ein Traum wenn es jetzt wirklich eine offizielle Rundstrecke geben würde, frage nächste Woche mal im Touribüro nach.





Ansonsten melde dich doch mal wenn du wieder vor Ort bist, ein Cafe an der Elios Bar sollte drin sein 

Und ich habe nochmal deinen letzten Beitrag gelesen, ich glaube die Stelle an den Glascontainern war so ngefähr die Gegend wo ich mich verfahren habe  Habe mir fest vorgenommen die von die genannte Strecke von Colle nach Trarego und Oggiogno anzuschauen, aber erstmal Wandern wir die entlang - dann auch weiter nach Cannero. Die Strecke Cannero - Cannobio bin ich gefahren, habe ich auch nochmal in meinen Beitrag geschrieben. Wenig Wanderer unterwegs, stuffig, und ich glaube von Cannobio nach Cannero würde ich mir die nicht antun  Aber absolut besser als die Hauptstrasse - zum Glück wurde ich in Cannobio wieder abgeholt


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. August 2021)

Gestern mal ein Teil auf der überarbeiteten MTB29 gefahren, die Route ist nun auch auf traregocheglioviggiona.it als gpx verfügbar. Die Line von Ologno zum Carza enttäuscht nicht, aber in den letzten zwei Monaten ist das Unkraut ziemlic am sprießen. Wunderbare Route, ich hoffe mal da kommt noch mehr vom örtlichen Verein bei gleichbleibender "schlechten" Infrastruktur. Das Gardasee Klientel kann gerne dort bleiben.





Das Wetter ist sehr wechselhaft und ändert sich stündlich von 30° in der Sonne zu 10° bewölkt, Gewitter, wieder Sonne...ne' Menge Touris hier (man merkt die Ferien) aber kaum Radlfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2021)

Bin gerade unten und frage mich was ich morgen vor dem Regen noch fahren soll. Kennt jemand den Carbon Trail und ist ihn vielleicht dieses Jahr jemand gefahren? Wie steil/schwer/gut ist der? Auf die Farben bei trailforks braucht man ja nix gehen. Da bin ich schon viele blaue gefahren die schwarz sein hätten müssen und umgekehrt. Kennt jemand die Trails bei Miazzina?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (19. Oktober 2021)

Hoi Tabletop, selbst für mich ist Miazzina ziemliches Hinterland, touristisch kaum erschlossen und MTB mäßig sowieso. Da kann dir aber sicherlich der örtliche MTB Verein aus Cannobio weiterhelfen, der antwortet unter mtb_cannobio_freeride auch relativ flott, und müsste sogar noch deren Einflussbereich sein.

mit dem Carbon Trail meinst du denjenigen auf Schweizer Seite, oder? Bin ihn selbst noch nicht gefahren, die Schweizer Gefend ist für mich ein schwarzes Loch


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Oktober 2021)

Danke für den Tipp! Der Verein ist glaub sogar in trailforks hinterlegt.

Ja, der Carbon Trail geht quasi hinter dem tamaro bei der alpe die neggia runter. War wohl bis vor kurzem eine extra für mtb angelegte Strecke und soll auch ganz gut sein. Wird aber wohl seit einem Jahr nicht mehr gepflegt. Man kann halt für Schweizer Verhältnisse recht günstig mit dem Bus hoch. Bin gestern den Trail vom Monte gambarogno runter. Der ist richtig gut, nur die weitere Abfahrt vom Monte paglione fand ich nicht so prall (zu steil, zu viel bremsen). Laut trailforks ist die direkte Verlängerung vom gambarogno verboten. Dazu gibt es dann in trailforks nach kurzem uphill vom Sattel zwischen den Bergen eine Kombi blau/schwarz/grün. Ist die hier aus dem forum zufällig jemand gefahren? Tamaro fand ich auch richtig gut! Den kann man dann noch über Trails bei Miglieglia und Bedigliora flowig verlängern. Ist dann aber ziemliches Teergestrampel zurück. Da würd ich bus oder Bahn nehmen.


----------



## arise (21. Oktober 2021)

Man kann auch von Quartino die alte Römerstraße wieder hoch fahren um zur Gondelstation zu kommen. Der Carbontrail war einst ein Wanderweg der für MTB ausgebaut wurde.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab in Richtung Lugano verlängert. Am besten fand ich jetzt die verlängerte Tamaro-Abfahrt und den Trail vom Gambarogno. Leider muss man da länger schieben um hinzukommen und die trail-Optionen danach sind nicht so gut. Der Carbon ist ganz gut bis auf den Gegenanstieg in der Mitte und dass er halt oft diese hiesige Geröllmischung aufweist. Nicht so schlimm wie am Gardasee aber man fühlt sich halt nie so sicher wie auf kompakteren Untergründen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (9. November 2021)

Leider auf der dunklen Seite der Macht falschen Seite des Sees. 
Die Geröllmischung hast du leider überall, die einen mögen es - ich hab das eigentlich sehr gerne, auch wenn auf der Strecke schon eine Bremsscheibe aufgrund Feindkontakt dran glauben musste.

Wenn du mal wieder in der Gegend bist sag bescheid


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. November 2021)

Ist die andere Seite denn wesentlich besser? Habs wegen dem Wetter leider nicht mehr geschafft dort was zu fahren und bin dann gleich nach Finale. Ich finde es lange nicht so schlimm wie am Gardasee bzw. ist das Gestein ja zum ganz anders und zum Glück kein Kalkstein. Nur streckenweise, wenns Steil wird und im Herbst noch die Kastanien und das Laub dazukommen ist es manchmal schwieriger dem Untergrund das volle Vertrauen auszusprechen. ^^

Jo, mach ich. Ich denke jetzt ist dort auch erstmal Winterpause!?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (9. November 2021)

Die östliche und schweizer Seite ist nicht wirklich meine Gegend, habe aber eigentlich nur gutes davon gehört - jedoch hat es mich noch nicht so gereizt mir das mal näher anzusehen, die Wegstrecke von Trarego ist dann eben doch ziemlich zeitintensiv. Es gibt dort jedoch ein gutes, zusammen hängendes Trailnetzwerk, das hast du rund um Cannobio und Cannero eher nur punktuell. Dafür ist hier tote hose.

Kommt auf die Ecke an wo du dich rumtreibst. Die Gegend um Trarego ist oftmals ziemlich schneefrei durch die Lage, 5-10 Km weiter sieht es dann nochmal anders aus. Bin zwischen 20.12 bis Mitte Januar wieder dort und nehme auch mein Radl mit. Wenn es jedoch schneit, dann bleibt der Puder dort auch eine Zeit lang liegen. Man kann aber auch Glück haben.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (18. Dezember 2021)

Oberhalb Cannobios (Auffahrt Nizzolino) wurden von locals neue Strecken gebaut. War heute mit ein paar von denen dort, da wurde echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Und das ganze wird von der Kommune und Grundstückseigentümern geduldet. Sind ruppiger als oberhalb Canneros, auch recht anspruchsvoller. Ich gucke mal ob ich bei diesen löchrigen WLAN mal Bilder reinkriege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (29. Dezember 2021)

Entspannte 13C heute, morgen soll es 18C geben, Wahnsinn.

Zwischen Cima und Monte Ologno






Heute das erste mal von “kurz hinter Grote Carza” nach Cheglio den Wanderweg genutzt, wird wohl mein neuer Lieblings Heimweg 





Ansonsten sind eigentlich alle Trails unter 1000M voller Laub, was scheisse ist. Darüber sind ja eher Nadelwälder da lässt es sich gut fahren. Ansonsten liegt noch ein bisschen Schnee und im Großen und Ganzen ist es trocken.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Dezember 2021)

Sieht ja ziemlich schneefrei aus. Ab wann würde sich denn ein Zwischenstopp dort nach Finale ca. lohnen? März/April oder eher später wegen Schnee/Matsch?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (29. Dezember 2021)

Die Gegenden um Cannobio und Cannero sind oftmals schneefrei - die liegen in irgendeinem Passatwind. Wenn's schneit dann aber richtig, ich denke Ende Januar wird nochmal was runterkommen, Anfang Dezember kam nochmal was runter, und das ist wohl morgen alles weggeschmolzen. Im März/April liegt normalerweise nix mehr, erst ab 1600m ca. - da brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen.

Jedoch gibt es hier keine Shuttledienste und die Trails liegen relativ weit auseinander, ob euch das vor Finale soviel Spass macht...

Kannst mir dann gerne auch per PN bescheid geben, dann kriegst du ein paar Tipps wo es sich lohnen würde Mal ein Tag rum zu radeln.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2022)

Ich bin über Ostern wieder auf der Durchreise mit meiner Schwester nach Finale. Würde gerne mit ihr den Tamaro fahren, aber ich glaube das ist noch einen Tick zu schwer. Kennt jemand etwas in der Gegend das ähnlich schönes Panorama und abgeschiedene Natur bietet, aber leicht zu fahren ist? Gerne auch mit Shuttle/Lift.


----------



## arise (6. April 2022)

Am Tamaro die "ewige Abfahrt" runter nach Agno....am Pizzo Leone(Alpe di Naccio) bei Ascona gibt's auch sehr schöne Abfahrten....oder mal RedOrbiter hier anfragen....


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. April 2022)

Die Tamaro-Veriante bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren und die ist glaub streckenweise noch zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (6. April 2022)

50 Mountainbike Touren Schweiz *Trail.ch* Tessin Zentralschweiz Graubünden Wallis Alpen Biketouren
		










						Italienisch für Biker: Unterwegs am Lago Maggiore
					

“Trails wie hier bin ich noch nie gefahren”, sagt Stefan, als wir am See ankommen. Das will was heißen. Denn als Autor der Supertrail Maps hat er schon einiges gesehen. Das meiste vermutlich. Aber ich bin ganz seiner Meinung: Irgendwie ist das Tessin besonders. Die Seitentäler sind oft sehr...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## LarsLangfinger (6. April 2022)

Am Mottarone gibts wieder ein paar locals die die alte DH dir gemacht haben, ob der Lift da aber wieder läuft weiß ich nicht. Aber Shuttle sollte es dann geben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. April 2022)

Ja den lift werden wir eher nicht nehmen ^^


----------



## arise (7. April 2022)

Die Monte Lema Strecken sind auch zu heftig für Anfänger...glaub ich muss mal die alte singeltrail Karte auspacken....


----------



## kleinerHai (7. April 2022)

Ganz ohne stellenweise schieben geht halt für nen Anfänger fast nicht im Tessin. 
Monte Bar ist schön, Abfahrt Piandanazzo und Cozzo eventuell, oder über Crocione... Sind aber 1100 hm.

Ggf am Monte Arbostora südlich von Lugano die Höhenwege Richtung Süden... In Pazzalo parken.
In Trailforks: Pazallo, Torell, Torello - Morcote, Strasse hoch zur Alpe Vicania und Vicania Bike in Gegenrichtung nach Norden.
Ist halt selbst strampeln... 5-600 hm


----------



## arise (8. April 2022)

Läuft die Seilbahn in Lumino noch ? Da gebe es auch einige Abfahrten und ist nicht so weit von der Autobahn entfernt.

Hier eine Abfahrt Variante 






						Monti Savorù - ride on!
					

Bitte Beschreibung anbringen. Vielen Dank




					traildevils.ch


----------



## LarsLangfinger (9. April 2022)

Naja, Lumino ist aber dann eben Tessin und nicht Lago Area. Da kann man auch mal in den Raum werfen das es in Airolo "neuerdings" ein Bikepark gibt. War noch nie da, aber laut Bildern und Videos sieht der gut aus. Keine Ahnung wann da Saison ist. Und der Parpkplatz ist quasi direkt nachm' Gotthard.

@Tabletop84 falls du sie noch nicht hast kann ich dir mal ein Screenshot der ride.ch Singletrail Map schicken, habe den Ausdruck jedoch dort und bin erst wieder ab Mittwoch da.

Ansonsten kann ich immerwieder für Trailtips die jungs von MTB Freeride Cannobio empfehlen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. April 2022)

Die Singletrails-Map hab ich aber das ist halt immer so eine Sache mit den Einstufungen. Auf Trailforks sind halt echt viele grüne Trails auf dem Mottarone, aber da ich dort noch nicht war ist es schwer zu sagen ob das dann nur Forstwege oder spaßige Trails sind.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. April 2022)

Michelle (ferrari_michelle auf Instagram) und Valerio (valeriochietti auf Instagram) von Trailabs (kümmern sich um die Trails oberhalb von Cannobio) posten regelmäßig längere Videos vom Motta auf IG, die nennen auch teilweise die Trailnamen. Da ich am Motta echt selten bis gar nicht bin, kann ich das nicht zu ordnen aber vielleicht hilft dir es weiter. Ansonsten einfach mal Michelle anschreiben, der ist fit und hilft auch gerne weiter! 

Die Singletrailmap ist teilweise echt Unsinn, hat mich schon manchmal echt in die Bredouille geritten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2022)

Ja stimmt cannobio sieht auf trailforks spannend aus. Überlege ob ich doch den Tamaro wage. Das meiste dürfte für sie eigentlich fahrbar sein. Weiß nur nicht ob das Osterwochenende ein guter Zeitpunkt dafür ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha_Joe (10. April 2022)

Gerade bei Komoot gefunden:








						Cimetta – Schöffel MTB Trails | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Schöffel Sportbekleidung hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 31,0 km | Dauer: 03:34 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## nikech (11. April 2022)

Der einfachste Trail mit Liftunterstützung ist jener von der Cimetta nach Orsélina. An dem Arbeiten sie auch jedes Jahr und bessern die Wasserschäden aus.

An Ostern einfach viel Geduld mitbringen.









						397 Cardada Trail Trail at Minusio
					

First part from the Refugio is now newly build and official bike route (397). Its almost like a Bikepark: machine build doubletrack. some rocks mostly forest dirt ground. many...




					www.trailforks.com


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2022)

Was meinst du mit Geduld? Wartezeiten am lift oder stauen sich da die Wanderer auf den Wanderwege, grade am Tamaro? Da war ich letztes Jahr glaub unter der Woche und trotz Bombenwetter war auf der Abfahrt so gut wie nix los.


----------



## nikech (11. April 2022)

Tamaro ist eine andere Geschichte als Cardada. Am Tamaro wartet man selten an der Bahn. Es hat einen grossen Parkplatz und die meisten Wanderer sind auf dem Weg von und zur Hütte oder dann in Richtung Monte Lema unterwegs.

Cardada ist genau das Gegenteil. Praktisch keine Parkplätze, eine grosse Gondel statt die kleinen Kabinen.  Und die Angestellten am Sessellift sind auch nicht gerade die freundlichsten. Nur den Trail hast du für dich, weil er Bike only ist.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. April 2022)

Entspannte 30grad gestern hier in der Sonne. Schee wieder.


----------

